# Ազատ կյանք > Դեսից - Դենից > Լրահոս >  Մահացել է Պատրիկ Սուեյզին

## Ուլուանա

Գրեթե երկու տարի ստամոքսի քաղցկեղով տառապելուց հետո 57 տարեկանում մահացել է ամերիկացի հայտնի դերասան, պարող և երգիչ–երգահան Պատրիկ Սուեյզին։ Նա ամենաշատը հայտնի էր «Կեղտոտ պարեր» և «Ուրվականը» ֆիլմերում խաղացած իր գլխավոր դերերով։ 

   





Ցավում եմ շատ...  :Sad:  Իմ սիրած դերասաններից էր...

----------

Kita (15.09.2009), ministr (16.09.2009), Safaryan (16.09.2009), Venus (16.09.2009), Yevuk (15.09.2009), Աթեիստ (16.09.2009), Լուսաբեր (16.09.2009), Ֆոտոն (16.09.2009)

----------


## Արամ

Կեղտոտ պարերը լավ կինոյա....ինքն էլ լավ խաղում էր....

----------


## Kita

Էսօր իմացա, նենց տխրեցի, շատ սիրելի դերասան էր :Sad:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

:Cry:  Տխուր ա :

----------


## impression

մի բան ասեմ, էն վերջին նկարում ոնց որ Վոլլ-Ի-ն  լինի 
էդքան չէի հավանում իրեն, բայց դե ցավալի է

----------

Ռուֆուս (20.09.2009)

----------


## Apsara

սիրում եմ իր ֆիլմերը,ցավալի է

----------


## Yevuk

Իսկապես տխուրա… Իրենից 2 ֆիլմ եմ տեսել( «Կեղտոտ պարեր» ու "На гребне волны" ), շատ լավն էր, լավ էր խաղում ու պարում…

----------


## Venus

19371.jpg

Շատ եմ ափսոսում , լավ դերասան էր, ամեն անգամ հետաքրքրությամբ եմ նայում "Ուրվականը" կինոն, շատերի հիշողության մեջ կարծում եմ նա այդպես էլ կմնա՝ _Սեմը_  :Sad:  Ցավում եմ, ի դեպ 57 տարեկան էր;

----------

Աթեիստ (16.09.2009)

----------


## Second Chance

Ափսոս, ցավում եմ…

----------


## Lion

Ափսոս :Sad:  «Ուրվական» ֆիլմի մեջ ուղղակի հիանալի էր խաղում...

----------


## Venus

:Sad:  :Love:

----------


## Բարձրահասակ

Ցավում եմ: Շատ եմ սիրում իրան:

----------

